# Bridging visa A and Medicare



## pawanverma (Mar 17, 2015)

Dear experts,

Apologize, if this topic has been raised multiple times in the past. I tried to do search on the forum and could not find definitie answer to my query, thus starting this thread to seek your opinion.

My case is that I am currently on 457 visa which is valid till March 2016. Now, I have got Vic sponorship and filed for 190 today and immediately got Bridging Visa A email. However the email says

"About your bridging visa

This bridging visa is not in effect because your Temporary Business Entry visa is currently in effect.

If your Temporary Business Entry visa is cancelled, you should contact the department immediately. Your Bridging visa may not come into effect and will not allow you to remain lawfully in Australia."

Now, my query is that - would I/my dependent be eligible for Medicare? My wife is currently pregnant and I really was looking forward to get Medicare assistance to avoid heavy pregnancy costs (even with insurance).

Thanks folks for your expert advise. 

Regards,
Pawan


----------



## tsingh (Apr 4, 2015)

you are eligible for medicare once you have applied for PR, my 485 finishes in december and im on bridging visa as well which is not valid until my current visa finishes and I got medicare..


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Yes, you're eligible for Medicare. Take a copy of your acknowledgement letter with you when you go to apply. Some Medicare offices can mistakenly tell you that you aren't eligible based on your existing visa, but that's incorrect. If they won't accept your application, either escalate it to a supervisor to have them look into it further or visit another Medicare office.


----------

